

Do you think this is a useful software tool? - Filestage
http://www.filestage.io/

======
toonies555
yes. especially for marketing people. 1) client calls you in. 2) you write
brief. 3) you play it back. 4) you fix brief 5) repeat 3 & 4 6) deliver.

most of this is necessary but filestage will make 5 go quick

